# New Orleans Club La Pension THANKSGIVING WEEKEND 11/27-11/30



## Sattva (Nov 5, 2014)

Weekend after Thanksgiving in New Orleans $300.
2 queens in Master.
Fold out sofa in living room.
FULL kitchen, not all the 1BRs have a full kitchen.

Check in Thanksgiving night and stay for the weekend!

Attend the Bayou Classic football championship game. Enjoy being in the heart of the French Quarter. Walk to River Walk, Harrahs Casino, Franklin Square, Bourbon St., Trolley, etc. Too many restaurants to mention!














“BEST PART OF NEW ORLEANS”
Reviewed 4 days ago NEW
Absolutely loved our stay here. The hotel was hands down one of the nicest hotels I've ever stayed in and definitely added to our experience in New Orleans. The location of the hotel was amazing. Within walking distance of almost all the highlights of New Orleans.

The room was beautiful! It was so clean and spacious! I would actually live there permanently if I could.

The staff were so friendly and helpful and made us feel so welcome. A particular shout out to one of the workers there, Will. Hands down one of the nicest guys you will meet. He was so nice and lovely and made our time in New Orleans so special and memorable. If you see him definitely say hi!!

Stayed August 2014, traveled with friends from Tripadvisor


----------



## Sattva (Nov 7, 2014)

still avail


----------



## Sattva (Nov 9, 2014)

Still avail.


----------



## Sattva (Nov 11, 2014)

bumping still avail


----------



## Sattva (Nov 14, 2014)

Still avail


----------



## Sattva (Nov 17, 2014)

still avail $250.


----------

